# [solved] kino und ffmpeg: libavformat/avformat.h

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein Problem beim mergen von kino:

 *Quote:*   

> In Datei, eingefügt von dvtitler.cc:32:
> 
> ../frame.h:51:35: Fehler: libavcodec/avcodec.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> 
> ../frame.h:52:37: Fehler: libavformat/avformat.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> ...

 

 Die beiden betreffenden Dateien gehören zu ffmpeg, also hab ich das auch neu gemerged. Version: media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616

Da haben die betreffenden Dateien aber auch schon Probleme, hier einige Zeilen:

 *Quote:*   

> ffmpeg.c:2070: Warnung: »parse_frame_rate« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616/work/ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:774)
> 
> ffmpeg.c: In Funktion »opt_frame_size«:
> 
> ffmpeg.c:2150: Warnung: »parse_image_size« ist veraltet (deklariert bei /var/tmp/portage/media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616/work/ffmpeg/libavformat/avformat.h:768)
> ...

 

Die ganze Ausgabe hab ich unter http://rafb.net/p/D3UhXi55.html veröffentlicht.

Brauch ich einfach ne andere Version oder wie ist das Problem zu lösen?

LGLast edited by markusk21 on Tue Aug 19, 2008 12:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Schau mal, wo die beiden betreffenden Dateien durch ffmpeg hininstalliert worden sind.

Mach dann ggf. ein Symlink.

Tobi

----------

## markusk21

Danke, das hat geholfen.

Ich hab die Links angelegt:

/usr/include/libavcodec/avcodec.h -> /usr/include/ffmpeg/avcodec.h

die beiden anderen äquvalent.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum kino dort sucht. Es gibt die Links auch unter /usr/include

Gruß

----------

